# BBWs that enjoy eating "too much"



## mercedesmazda (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to this board. I have always got turned on by bbws that eat a lot, like girls in all you can eat restaurants etc. In real life I have never found girls that like to eat a lot themselves. Sure I have met some bbws who eat a lot, but never anyone who gets turned on by it. I have told some girls about my fetisch and all thought I was crazy, one even broke up because of it.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 3, 2011)

Because of societal views on fat/fat people it's seen as unhealthy & gluttonous. Overall, I think women have bigger appites than men but _not so you'd really notice it. There's alot of self loathing that happen's when a woman (especially a bbw or ssbbw) wants to eat what ever she wants. I say eat when you are hungry and stop when you full. If wanna test limits, then see what happens. If you get larger (or because of DNA) end up fat so be it. 

"You buy the ticket, you take the ride"- Hunter S Thompson_


----------



## mercedesmazda (Feb 3, 2011)

But where could I possibly find a girl who wants to test the limits? No luck so far...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 4, 2011)

Paitence my man paitence.

They are out there. It's not a real good icebreaker. 'Testing the limits' requires agreat deal of trust. And you don't build trust overnight. Isuggest maybe getting playfull with food. An ex-girlfiend from back in the 90's who was rather large (275ish) we had all sorts of sexual fun with whip cream and french silk pie and sex on the beach... the list goes on, (I still practice that at times with my spouse. Keeps it fresh.

Be careful what you wish for, you just may get it!


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 4, 2011)

I reply to this post to express my solidarity with OP's in sublime enjoyment of female gluttony.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 4, 2011)

mercedesmazda said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this board. I have always got turned on by bbws that eat a lot, like girls in all you can eat restaurants etc. In real life I have never found girls that like to eat a lot themselves. Sure I have met some bbws who eat a lot, but never anyone who gets turned on by it. I have told some girls about my fetish and all thought I was crazy, one even broke up because of it.



It's been my experience that few women are into gorging for gorging's sake. Like you have found, they are into eating for the joy of food. Not too surprising. 

But I imagine there are a few women to suit your taste. You'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 5, 2011)

so which is it mercedes? mazda?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm...I know a girl at work who can really put it away when she wants to. She's short (5'0"), very curvy and gains weight easy. She also enjoys healthy amounts of beer so she's gotten delightfully rounder over the past 2-3 years.

Anyway, I've seen her talk about "not being bothered by her weight". She's also declared a diet various times and an active gym membership...which lasts about a month and she's back to her old habits.

At our Christmas party at work, it was cool watching her chow down and declare that she couldn't move. I doubt she'll ever be "thin"...she was curvy when she began working with me. As long as she's happy and healthy that's fine with me.

I work with a few other gals with healthy appetites...yes, a good spot to be an FA:happy:


Dennis


----------



## bonified (Feb 5, 2011)

I love to get really stoned and then I love to really eat til i feel like a walrus looks. The Romans had it with their vomitoriums, funnily enough my best friend whom lives with me is Roman and a chef! 
Countless times I've wished I could go vomit only to make room when we are having a chow down sesh so I can keep on eating, if only you understood the intensity of our food based experiences. 

All you can eat places, aren't for me, I'm not down for shovellin for shovellins sake. Crappy salmonella dubb type food is a turn off. Quantity of shit is still a quantity of shit maybe its just the all you can eat places here that are dreadful, I dont know. But fantastic food however, hits me in a more primal place, harder and those experiences are usually way more memorable than any other kinda primal hard hits lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm always disappointed with myself when it comes to all-you-can-eat buffets... I hold off all day on eating anything too filling or satisfying, planning to go to town for my £15... then I only get through about two or three of their little plates before I'm stuffed far more painfully than usual... _why _does that happen? It's as annoying as waking up bright and early on the one day you get a lie-in! Wasted potential, dammit.

I do love buffets though, specifically Chinese. It's the one time - except Christmas - where I can eat as much of anything as I like without someone watching me disapprovingly or telling me 'that's enough'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

I just can't eat a lot, get full very easily and don't like feeling full or bloated. It makes me very uncomfortable, not at all content or sexy and most buffets don't have the type of food I prefer anyway, not to mention I resent the pressure to 'get my money's worth'.

I much prefer quality to quantity and have skipped many cheap lunches in order to be able to eat at a fine restaurant.

People can glare or stare at me as much as they like. I'll probably blow them a kiss. If they approach me or my plate I WILL stab them with my fork.

I have a VERY healthy appetite. I just don't eat as much.


----------



## mercedesmazda (Feb 6, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> so which is it mercedes? mazda?



Haha, mazda, unfortunately.


----------



## mercedesmazda (Feb 6, 2011)

Gordo Mejor said:


> It's been my experience that few women are into gorging for gorging's sake. Like you have found, they are into eating for the joy of food. Not too surprising.
> 
> But I imagine there are a few women to suit your taste. You'll just have to keep looking.



Exactly. Often if I start dating a bbw she eat very little in the beginning but when she begins feeling comfortable around me some of them eat a lot. But none of them find it sexy to eat a lot and they find it strange when I tell them I do. Furthermore I have still not found a girl who likes to gain weight. Some girls don´t care too much and some really hate it if they gain weight but no bbws like it. 

I guess I´ve got to keep my little secret to myself. My dream though is to find a girl who gets sexually aroused by eating a lot and likes gaining weight.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 6, 2011)

Eating "too much" is my specialty! I absolutely love not eating all day just to save my appetite for a buffet. I have gotten to the point where I realized that not only do I love the food for its succulence, but the act of eating actually turns me on. :blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 6, 2011)

What is 'too much'?
More than the calories we _"SHOULD"_ eat?

I think 'too much' is only when you _personally_ overdid yourself and not liking that fact. 
Some people just keep on eating until they are overstuffed for their own pleasure. I think you can't call that 'too much', because they personally didn't overdo theirselves in their opinion:eat1:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 6, 2011)

Oldtimer76 said:


> What is 'too much'?
> More than the calories we _"SHOULD"_ eat?
> 
> I think 'too much' is only when you _personally_ overdid yourself and not liking that fact.
> Some people just keep on eating until they are overstuffed for their own pleasure. I think you can't call that 'too much', because they personally didn't overdo theirselves in their opinion:eat1:



Hmm very well stated.


----------



## choudhury (Feb 24, 2011)

I think there's two different issues: enjoying 'overdoing it,' and getting turned on by overdoing it.

My wife, a big-bellied Italian, loves to eat. And she certainly enjoys eating 'too much.' :eat1: Many's the occasion where she's stuffed herself, needing to lie down after a big meal, etc.. But she's generally not interested in sex at those times! Which seems understandable. She's too full.

I'm pretty sure you can find a BBW who loves eating. Finding one that wants to get it on afterward is another story.


----------



## badassdebate (Mar 9, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more, I find now that when I overeat, or eat just alot, I become so aroused by the act of eating and for me, thinking of how much this food with change my body which is also arousing to me


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm always disappointed with myself when it comes to all-you-can-eat buffets... I hold off all day on eating anything too filling or satisfying, planning to go to town for my £15... then I only get through about two or three of their little plates before I'm stuffed far more painfully than usual... _why _does that happen? It's as annoying as waking up bright and early on the one day you get a lie-in! Wasted potential, dammit.
> 
> I do love buffets though, specifically Chinese. It's the one time - except Christmas - where I can eat as much of anything as I like without someone watching me disapprovingly or telling me 'that's enough'.



It's the sodium, especially at Chinese buffets. All that very salty food sitting in your stomach will draw moisture from the surrounding tissue and expand in volume until your gut cries out for mercy. Then, half an hour later, you are hungry again!

Avoid brown sauces and for heaven's sake don't add more soy sauce --there's already a ton in there. 

I do better at buffets that serve comfort foods, like Hometown Buffet and Golden Corral or even Indian buffets (but don't pig out on anything labeled "vindaloo"!).


----------



## Oirish (Mar 11, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm always disappointed with myself when it comes to all-you-can-eat buffets... I hold off all day on eating anything too filling or satisfying, planning to go to town for my £15... then I only get through about two or three of their little plates before I'm stuffed far more painfully than usual... _why _does that happen? It's as annoying as waking up bright and early on the one day you get a lie-in! Wasted potential, dammit.
> 
> I do love buffets though, specifically Chinese. It's the one time - except Christmas - where I can eat as much of anything as I like without someone watching me disapprovingly or telling me 'that's enough'.



Maybe you hold out a little too long in anticipation. I know that whenever I've had to fast for a day or two for any reason I would get full extremely fast when I could eat again. Of course holding out for a buffet is completely different but maybe there is a "sweet spot" for holding out so you can really get your money's worth. 
By the way, anybody going to Vegas needs to hit up a special buffet deal I found. For about $35 you get unlimited buffet rounds at Caesars' Palace, Planet Hollywood, Harrahs, Paris, Ballys, Rio, and the Oriental Palace for 24 hours! Go to any of the buffets at those casinos as often as you like in that time! One buffet is usually a good $20 anyway so it's a great deal.


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 14, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm always disappointed with myself when it comes to all-you-can-eat buffets... I hold off all day on eating anything too filling or satisfying, planning to go to town for my £15... then I only get through about two or three of their little plates before I'm stuffed far more painfully than usual... _why _does that happen? It's as annoying as waking up bright and early on the one day you get a lie-in! Wasted potential, dammit.
> 
> .



I'm by no means an expert here, but you might try actually having a big breakfast early in the day, and _then_ nothing until going to the buffet. If you don't eat anything all day, your stomach may actually shrink a little.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 14, 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> I'm by no means an expert here, but you might try actually having a big breakfast early in the day, and _then_ nothing until going to the buffet. If you don't eat anything all day, your stomach may actually shrink a little.



I want a buffet now soooo bad!:eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> I want a buffet now soooo bad!:eat1:



I took my girl and her mother to one about 10 miles from their house.....they thanked me after


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I took my girl and her mother to one about 10 miles from their house.....they thanked me after



and I am hatin so hard right now lol cause I just got my green on  and now I could eat enough food to make the manager of the buffet worry!!:eat1: They couldn't supply plates fast enough!!:eat2:

I am coming into a small amount of money and I promise myself I am getting a large pizza (bbq) from this awesome place by where I live, it's gonna be about 25 bucks but soooooooooo worth it!!:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> and I am hatin so hard right now lol cause I just got my green on  and now I could eat enough food to make the manager of the buffet worry!!:eat1: They couldn't supply plates fast enough!!:eat2:
> 
> I am coming into a small amount of money and I promise myself I am getting a large pizza (bbq) from this awesome place by where I live, it's gonna be about 25 bucks but soooooooooo worth it!!:wubu:



the manager says "yo go nowwwww...you been here four hourrrr!"


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> the manager says "yo go nowwwww...you been here four hourrrr!"



That was actually going through my mind when I wrote it lol I love the Simpsons:happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> That was actually going through my mind when I wrote it lol I love the Simpsons:happy:



I was thinking of John Pinette but maybe The Simpsons came first? Either way its all good


----------



## Robbie G. (Mar 20, 2011)

Dated a girl who genuinely loved to eat. Didn't go out with the intention to overeat, but ate more than your average girl would. Big girls like to eat their favourites in abundance. When she got heavier, her request was that I brought it home for her. Comfortable without an audience she ate as she pleased. Big girls appetites and their capacity to non admirers may seem as if they eat too much. Alot of folks don't understand the love affair some girls have with food and eating. Nothing made her happier than me bringing home a 12 slice pizza and 30 wings for HER. Best part was that after she finished eating most of that pizza and those wings she could ask for dessert and enjoy that too. Big girls don't eat too much, they're just hungry.


----------



## SensualDistender (Mar 23, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> the manager says "yo go nowwwww...you been here four hourrrr!"



Hey, I remember that routine... It was Louie Anderson at a Chinese all-you-can-eat buffet. Manager looks out from the kitchen, shaking his fist he says "Why you here four owa? You scare my wife!"

Very funny guy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2011)

It was and has always been John Pinette.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdwuiyO7hOU


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I just can't eat a lot, get full very easily and don't like feeling full or bloated. It makes me very uncomfortable, not at all content or sexy and most buffets don't have the type of food I prefer anyway, not to mention I resent the pressure to 'get my money's worth'.
> 
> I much prefer quality to quantity and have skipped many cheap lunches in order to be able to eat at a fine restaurant.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Hell I'd stare for a good while :wubu: what if I were to apporach you table bearing gifts er... cannolis :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Hmmm... Hell I'd stare for a good while :wubu: what if I were to apporach you table bearing gifts er... cannolis :eat2:


You KNOW cannoli is my kryptonite!!!!


----------



## SensualDistender (Mar 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It was and has always been John Pinette.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdwuiyO7hOU



Hmmm... Was? yes. Has always been? Don't think so. I've never heard of John Pinette. But I did see Louie do this routine. Looks like someone "borrowed it" from someone else. :blink:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2011)

SensualDistender said:


> Hmmm... Was? yes. Has always been? Don't think so. I've never heard of John Pinette. But I did see Louie do this routine. Looks like someone "borrowed it" from someone else. :blink:



I saw John live at the Wilbur Theater and he was AWESOME. You should by his DVD "I'm Starvin" because it really ties into food related comedy.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 28, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> That was actually going through my mind when I wrote it lol I love the Simpsons:happy:



but the sign said all you can eat!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 28, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I do love buffets though, specifically Chinese. It's the one time - except Christmas - where I can eat as much of anything as I like without someone watching me disapprovingly or telling me 'that's enough'.



the best response i can think of is "that's enough of _your face_"


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 29, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> the best response i can think of is "that's enough of _your face_"



or keeping with The Simpsons theme you could go Bleeding Gums Murphy and say "I'll tell ya when I had enough!"


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 29, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> or keeping with The Simpsons theme you could go Bleeding Gums Murphy and say "I'll tell ya when I had enough!"



fabergé egg addiction is not a joke


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 29, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> fabergé egg addiction is not a joke



and that is a branch....this is NOT a drill


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Please disregard my whole post, i did not realize it was the weight board. Nevermind. I had a reply ready to go, too, as to the subject.


----------



## robingurl (Dec 7, 2011)

....I love to eat too much and whenever I can. I gained most of my weight by over eating and being a glutton.....hehe. *rubs belly* I am definitley not skinny and didn't get that belly by eating regular food. 

..in all seriousness though. I love to pig out in public, I love to feel my belly grow quickly because I stuff too much food into it. Its fun to be a glutton...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

robingurl said:


> ....I love to eat too much and whenever I can. I gained most of my weight by over eating and being a glutton.....hehe. *rubs belly* I am definitley not skinny and didn't get that belly by eating regular food.
> 
> ..in all seriousness though. I love to pig out in public, I love to feel my belly grow quickly because I stuff too much food into it. Its fun to be a glutton...



I totally agree it is very fun to be a glutton I've never pigged out in public before really, just two or at the most three trips at the Chinese buffet. For some reason I can always eat more at a Chinese buffet than anywhere else. It does sound exciting though if I could ever get the nerve up to do it.


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 12, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I totally agree it is very fun to be a glutton I've never pigged out in public before really, just two or at the most three trips at the Chinese buffet. For some reason I can always eat more at a Chinese buffet than anywhere else. It does sound exciting though if I could ever get the nerve up to do it.



You know what they say, about being hungry again after eating Chinese food.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> You know what they say, about being hungry again after eating Chinese food.



Forgive me for being uneducated, but what exactly is that


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 12, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Forgive me for being uneducated, but what exactly is that




Many people say that if you eat Chinese food, you are hungry again soon. I can't say that from personal experience, since I really don't like Chinese food. That was meant mostly as a joke. I enjoy your posts, and hope you will feel more comfortable overeating in public soon.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> Many people say that if you eat Chinese food, you are hungry again soon. I can't say that from personal experience, since I really don't like Chinese food. That was meant mostly as a joke. I enjoy your posts, and hope you will feel more comfortable overeating in public soon.



I didn't mean to make you think that you said something wrong if i did. If it was just a joke, then I'm all for it I just thought you were talking about something serious. Once again, sorry if I gave you the wrong idea.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 19, 2011)

I totally agree with AmyJo and Robin. It is really fun to be a glutton. I especially love going out to a fine dining restaurant and just letting myself totally go. Was at a Greek restaurant Saturday night and had 3 drinks, 6 pieces of bread with butter, grilled calamari, saganaki (flaming cheese), a large plate of pastichio (Greek lasagna), and creme caramel for dessert. I felt wonderfully stuffed and totally happy! There is nothing better. :eat2: 

And yes, being a lover of Chinese food, it is true that you are hungry again soon after, even if you eat family style and pass around multiple platters of different dishes. BTW, I really enjoy both of your posts, AmyJo and Robingurl. Great to have you on the boards.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it can make you feel self conscious, if you pig out at an all you can eat. I know I feel self-conscious! But I tell you what - at work, we have a few girls here (er, should count myself in that group) who will go back several times to the break room when people bring free food. One of the girls here used to be skinny - well, she ain't no more. She's chubby, but I can her going to the BBW range rather quickly. She's definitely gained about 30 pounds in less than two years.

But that's what happens in a office where you sit all day, and people keep bringing snacks and free fattening lunches...


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 19, 2011)

Mayla said:


> I think it can make you feel self conscious, if you pig out at an all you can eat. I know I feel self-conscious! But I tell you what - at work, we have a few girls here (er, should count myself in that group) who will go back several times to the break room when people bring free food. One of the girls here used to be skinny - well, she ain't no more. She's chubby, but I can her going to the BBW range rather quickly. She's definitely gained about 30 pounds in less than two years.
> 
> But that's what happens in a office where you sit all day, and people keep bringing snacks and free fattening lunches...



Lol, office jobs are the best for that! I swear I gained like 50 pounds when I worked in an office like that. It seems like you're ALWAYS eating!


----------



## Mayla (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Lol, office jobs are the best for that! I swear I gained like 50 pounds when I worked in an office like that. It seems like you're ALWAYS eating!



Tell me about it - and holidays are the worst (or...best?). Everyone brings enough for the office, which translated means...everyone brings one full meal or one full candy dish for themselves. Of course you'll overeat! Pssh.


----------



## softgirly555 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love eating until it gets hard to breathe. My Fiance and I go out to eat at really fancy restaurants with alot of really rich foods pretty much at least once a week sometimes several times. And when I drink especially I just don't stop eating. I always end up with a massive food baby which is a little embarrassing walking out of the restaurant but their is something naughty about it that is a turn on too. I've noticed that since we have been going out to eat like that my belly is getting the biggest. I always felt like when I gained weight it was usually evenly distributed but it seems like its mostly going to my belly now. :happy:


----------

